# Vector images for printing



## cboswel1 (Mar 26, 2015)

Should images such as jpd or png always be converted to vector images before printing on shirts?


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

It will provide the best quality print, it is better to just do the whole thing in vector instead of trying to trace it or convert it you could lose quality.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

No. Not always. If the image is sharp at the full size that you intend on using it, it does not need to be converted to vector. However, you do need to color separate it if you're screen printing the image.


----------



## ilt0022 (Feb 27, 2015)

No you don't need to, but as it was mentioned it will help you in a long run. Best way is to use vector all the way from beginning as it makes life easier. If you create a vector design for a mug then it can easily be re-sized to print on a garment without any lose of quality.


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

I used to think that it had to be vector. Then along came SipleSeps from AdvancedTshirts.com and mu world has changed for the better. Now you still need a quality image to create a quality print......

Mixing raster and vector can produce some awesome results. It is truly the next level of printing. I can now do things that very few of my competitors, if any, can do,


----------

